# Grizzly Bears



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 21, 2014)

Here are some Grizzly Bear shots from Grand Teton National Park. A couple of well known Grizzlies and their offspring are frequent to locals and visitors in the park. They are Grizzly #399 and #610. Last year around the end of April Grizzly #610 (offspring of #399) sent her trio of three year old cubs on their way.

I was fortunate enough to get some shots of them still together mid April 2013 at Oxbow Bend on the partially frozen Snake River. It wont be long until they are out of hibernation this spring, I know that #399 has three cubs of her own (as of last October) when I last saw her in a heavy snowfall around Shadow Mountain. Cant wait!

Canon 1D Mark IV
Canon 300mm 2.8L IS with Canon 2xii
Not the best IQ due to very harsh lighting...


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi Wildlifeandmore. 
Lovely series of pictures, great subject matter. 
Thanks for posting. 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Jeffbridge (Mar 25, 2014)

Nice set, I like what you've done.


----------



## JPAZ (Mar 25, 2014)

Very nice, indeed.

JP


----------



## Click (Mar 25, 2014)

Great series. Well done.


----------



## buddywoods (Mar 25, 2014)

Those are some great shots!


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments!


----------



## chops411 (Mar 26, 2014)

very good pictures.


----------



## chops411 (Mar 26, 2014)

Here a couple from Denali National Park in Alaska


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 28, 2014)

chops411 said:


> Here a couple from Denali National Park in Alaska


Nice shots!


----------



## Chas (Mar 28, 2014)

Wonderful images.


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 28, 2014)

Chas said:


> Wonderful images.


Thanks Chas.


----------



## Bob Howland (Mar 28, 2014)

How do you tell one Grizzly from another? They all look pretty much the same to me.


----------



## Click (Mar 28, 2014)

chops411 said:


> Here a couple from Denali National Park in Alaska




Very nice shots.


----------



## nlrela (Mar 28, 2014)

Love to see grizzly's as well .... unfortunately I have to travel quite far to see them :'(

Banff National Park, Highway 93A, Canada

Canon EOS40D with Canon EF 28-300mm


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 28, 2014)

nlrela said:


> Love to see grizzly's as well .... unfortunately I have to travel quite far to see them :'(
> 
> Banff National Park, Highway 93A, Canada
> 
> Canon EOS40D with Canon EF 28-300mm


Nice shot. Looks like you were pretty close!


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 28, 2014)

Bob Howland said:


> How do you tell one Grizzly from another? They all look pretty much the same to me.


I agree. Only because these bears are well known locally and get stalked on a regular basis. They do have tags in their ears as well, although they are hard to read (i'm not gonna check).


----------



## nlrela (Mar 28, 2014)

wildlifeandmore said:


> nlrela said:
> 
> 
> > Love to see grizzly's as well .... unfortunately I have to travel quite far to see them :'(
> ...



Was indeed pretty close .... about 7 to 10 meters, he just showed up next to our car


----------



## Longexposure (Mar 29, 2014)

Here are some shots taken last summer in the Great Bear Rain Forest in BC.


----------



## Longexposure (Mar 29, 2014)

Some more.


----------



## nlrela (Mar 29, 2014)

For me too hard to tell whether this is a black bear or a grizzly ...


----------



## nlrela (Mar 29, 2014)

Longexposure said:


> Here are some shots taken last summer in the Great Bear Rain Forest in BC.



Can only dream of such scenes ... GREAT PICTURES!


----------



## nlrela (Mar 29, 2014)

Grizzly or not ?


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 29, 2014)

Longexposure said:


> Here are some shots taken last summer in the Great Bear Rain Forest in BC.


Great pictures.


----------



## Longexposure (Mar 29, 2014)

wildlifeandmore said:


> Longexposure said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some shots taken last summer in the Great Bear Rain Forest in BC.
> ...





nlrela said:


> Longexposure said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some shots taken last summer in the Great Bear Rain Forest in BC.
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Apr 30, 2014)

A year later in the same area where I posted previous pics of Grizzly #610 and her cubs. One of those cubs is suspected of being tagged #710 and these recent shots are in the same spot at Oxbow Bend. The other shots are of #399 (#710's mama) and her two cubs are just down the road in Grand teton National Park.


----------



## jrda2 (Apr 30, 2014)

nlrela said:


> Grizzly or not ?



This is a black bear. One way to help id is to look at the ears - black bears have proportionately taller and more pointed ears than a griz. Also the head structure is different and grizzly bears have a more prominent hump. Hope this helps.


----------



## jvogelsang (May 5, 2014)

Taken in Alaska last April.


----------



## 0nelove (May 6, 2014)

Very nice, I especially like the last one.


----------



## nlrela (Jul 12, 2014)

Cute juvenile


----------



## Click (Jul 12, 2014)

Very cute  Well done nlrela.


----------



## fish_shooter (Jul 12, 2014)

I took these last summer with my EOS-M and kit zoom. I was shooting salmon spawning behavior with my housed EOS-1Ds2 camera in the stream below the slope you see in the pic with the bear in the trees. I heard it splash and then saw it climb the slope with the fish. I got one decent shot of it looking towards me after it got done eating. It then walked down to the stream, kept going, crossing the road that is near the stream. I walked the short distance between the stream and road and got the shots of it crossing (I was downstream of the bear). It took 20 minutes for the salmon to resume spawning behavior - all salmon where I was to a 100m or so downstream went into hiding soon after the bear got the salmon. 
A few days ago I took some more bear shots within 200m of where I took these (different bears). They are posted in the other bear thread:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=21641.30
Tom


----------

